

Ask HN: Maximizing sick benefits in Silicon Valley - cancerhacker

As a sedentary Silicon Valley guy with 25 years sitting in the damn chair and writing the damn software you&#x27;re using right now I find myself facing having to take time to deal with newly diagnosed colon cancer. But I&#x27;m really not bitter, I&#x27;m just not sure how to proceed with maximizing the time that I&#x27;ve got on the corporate books.<p>This is a huge company with great benefits.  I&#x27;ve got 228h vacation time (!!! Haven&#x27;t taken any in some time and it&#x27;s about to pin anyway !!!) and according to my time off page, 625 hours of sick time accrued.<p>The corporate hr page says that medical leave of absense may incorporate those times, but my question for my hacker brethren is how I can best approach hr and management to take best advantage of the corporate benefits.<p>I know that every company is different, but any advice is greatly appreciated.
======
wilburlo
Worth just reviewing:

[http://www.dol.gov/whd/fmla/](http://www.dol.gov/whd/fmla/)

Item #4: a serious health condition that makes the employee unable to perform
the essential functions of his or her job;

It's also worth consulting with a lawyer to make sure you know what your
rights are. The above rules have some tricky applications.

